# Any free utility to stress test motherboad?



## joeAgain------ (Mar 13, 2002)

Does anyone know of a good utility program that will do a stress test on my motherboard to tell me if it is "flaky" and might be part of my ongoing problems?

Thanks


----------



## ratchet (Dec 16, 2001)

joeAgain,
you might give THIS a try.


----------



## rhettman5 (Dec 3, 2000)

You might also go : HERE and get" fresh diagnose", a freeware diagnostic that will tell you tons of stuff about your pc...Rhett


----------



## sgooch (Apr 29, 2002)

Good Job rhett. Fresh Diognose is a nifty and useful utility. I like it


----------



## Preston Tyson (Apr 18, 2002)

I also use it...love it."FreshUI" is nice,as well.Downloaded "FreshDownload",but haven't tried it yet.


----------



## rhettman5 (Dec 3, 2000)

About as good as it gets for freeware...no adds ...no spyware...updated often...and EASY to use, I also have all 3 of their freebies and recomend them all ! ...Rhett


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Thought I'd take a look at "Fresh Diagnose". I haven't tested all of its features, but found some disappointing errors on the Disk drive tests. First, it identified my "cluster" size as 32mb. It is actually 4mb (run *chkdsk* from a DOS prompt and read the "allocation unit" size to verify). The installed drive is a 3.2gig generic hard drive. A 32mb cluster size would be appropriate for a 32 gig drive.

Second, it "benchmarked" this drive at 8.18/10.04 mb Read/Write speed. I wish! That's 2- 3 times better than any of their "comparison" drives.

Third, it incorrectly identified my CD-ROM as an SCSI drive.

Not sure I'd have a lot of faith in the rest of the stuff I don't have comparison info for.


----------



## rhettman5 (Dec 3, 2000)

Think I'll post the errors at their web site and see if they have anything to day !...Rhett


----------



## rhettman5 (Dec 3, 2000)

I E-Mailed fresh Devices with your findings Rollin'...now we'll see how good they listen !...Rhett


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Cool> It's not that I expect worlds of a "free" utility, but there's no excuse for mis reading the cluster size on a drive -- it probably threw off the rest of the test.


----------



## max 8 (Dec 3, 2001)

I suggest you use SiSoftware Sandra (System Analyser, Diagnostic and Reporting Assistant) and Prime95 to stress and benchmark your mobo/pc components.

They are excellent programs.

Read up on and D/l Sandra at http://www.majorgeeks.com/article.php?sid=92


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

I thought after reading this I'd try it too. It mis-identified my RAM as 64 rather than 256. I also had some very odd readings from the video. 

I have Nvidia e-geForce2 MX 400 64MB AGP and it listed about half the report as very positive against the comparison cards and a couple of entries showed the 16MB performing better which I know is wrong.

I agree that free is nice but take the readings with some salt.


----------



## rhettman5 (Dec 3, 2000)

Recieved this Monday morning, I think support is located in China  

"Thank you for this information. We will try find what the problem was.
FreshDiagnose can't read some information with right because every system
has various condition. We also found some time this "inccorect" information
also give the user information that something wrong happened with his/her
hardware or system, and after he/she change/fix it then everything work with
fine.

Regards,

FreshDevices Product Support "

I was impressed with the quick responce, now , we'll see how fast a new version comes out ..Rhett


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

Thanks for the update rhettman5. For the heck it I installated the FreshUI (similar in TweakUI) on my clean Windows 98 Abacus. It worked OKey, not a lot of functions, but nice things.


----------



## rhettman5 (Dec 3, 2000)

"All" is a pretty bold statement :

Fresh Diagnose - your FREE System Information & PC Benchmarking software - just got better with the release of version 4.2! What's new: Snapshot - Heaps module added and ALL reported bugs fixed. To download the setup file simply visit our site at: http://www.freshdevices.com

Remember, you must uninstall the previous version B4 you get the new one ! ....Rhett


----------

